# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Bloed tussendoor met de pil

## kime

hoi allemaal.
ik heb even een vraagje.
ik slik sinds kort microgynon, en de eerste 2 weken nergens last van.
nu heb ik (bijna) dagelijks dat ik een heel klein beetje bloed. het is echt heel weinig, maar toch.
hoort dit erbij? want in de bijsluiter staat dat dit als bijwerking de eerste 3 maanden voor kan komen, maar ik las net ook iets over dat als je zoiets had je een zwaardere pil nodig had?
ik hoop dat jullie mij verder kunnen helpen.

kime.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Kime,

Als je net met deze pil begonnen bent is dit bloedverlies idd niet heel vreemd. Hou het even in de gaten als het erger begint te worden en helemaal niet meer stopt is een bezoekje aan de huisarts een goed idee. Voor nu zou ik zeggen het is normaal  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Maggy80

Hey Kime,

Het is misschien een tijdje geleden dat je dit gepost hebt maar ook ik begin vanaf volgende week aan de microgynon. Nu ben ik wel benieuwd of je nog lang last van deze klachten heb gehad of dat het later toch over is gegaan.
En welke microgynon pil gebruik je? Ikzelf begin aan microgynon 20.

Alvast bedankt. Hoop nog van je te horen.

Groetjes maggy

----------

